# Warp Spiders or Swooping Hawks?



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey, I was wondering about maybe getting some fast attack in my eldar army but am unsure which to go for, Swooping Hawks or Warp Spiders, any helpful advice would be appreciated.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I Would go for swooping hawks for the mere ability to take out tanks and troops

i will have them led by a pheonix lord and a autarch

warp spiders look good for harassing troops, put autarch in with them also

both have hit and run so its awesome


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Yup... Hawks are an awesome unit, but very, very fragile. Their ability to leave the table not only gives them an edge for mobility, but also keeps them alive that much longer. They may be the best Skimmer-Hunters in the game.

Spiders are awesome, too. For foot troops, they are amoun the fastest in the game, and can also Hit&Run out of combat. With each one carrying a double-shot Str6 weapon, anything short of a Land Raider or Monolith is a viable target.

Ever get the chance to 'Guide' a full unit of Spiders? It's hilarious. Spiders have great BS and a good save, so I'd not worry too much about Farseer support for them, but when your other shooters are in combat or have been blasted off the table, Spiders make for a very fun unit. Rerolling 22 Str6 shots is awesome... just ask what's left of your opponent's unit afterward, lol. Deepstriking and Hit&Run abilities for an Exarch are awesome, as are the twin guns. Don't worry too much about Power Blades unless you just have the extra points.

Hawks on the other hand also receive two shots per model, but only at Str3. A Sunrifle can add another 6 Str3 pinning shots as well. I've had very little success making this work as a firebase platform, even against IG. And, any unit worth shooting at will most likely either decimate the Hawks with return fire, or be assaulting it immediately. Hawks do NOT do well in assault. Generally, use the Hawks to drop their grenade packs and hide, and use them to hunt vehicles that stray too far from infantry support. An Exarch with Intercept and Skyleap is nearly mandatory. A cool weapon for the Exarch is not.


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

I use spiders because of their assult weponary and the ability to move much further than normal foot troops.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I would go for spiders they look ace models and they give off so much fire power.


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

Green Knight said:


> I would go for spiders they look ace models and they give off so much fire power.


You're right, but, I think that the hawks could be useful units


----------



## killer_sheep (Feb 23, 2008)

Spiders are a great unit with 10 of them with an exarch you can get 22 
strenght 6 shots and a 3+ save and they have an extra movement its a 
bit random i know but they cause so much trouble. For me they are worth their weight in gold


----------



## Warsmith Faustus (Mar 25, 2008)

Out of the two, my experience with the two have seen spiders as the more competetive unit, being more durable and having a great deal of firepower, but have you considered adding any other options? I've seen shining spears pull off many a devastating charge, only to retreat back to safety (annoying buggers!), just a suggestion :grin:


----------



## Absolute035 (Jan 13, 2008)

I've got Spiders but never played them yet. Can't really figure out how to use a unit that's got such poor range. ST6 shots are good but you aren't getting many unless you dump points into the unit as spiders are relatively expensive for Eldar.

Now the Hawks, first time I used these guys in a game they blew up a Landraider. Move 12" + fleet + assault gives them a big range of "BYE BYE VEHICLES" and Intercept means that even speeding vehicles aren't safe. You can pretty much attack a vehicle without fear because you know it won't be firing at you the next turn, it's some near-guaranteed glances with haywire grenades. I got good results, and I only used a unit of 5 that was 122 pts.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

The only reason i dont have an eldar spiders based army is because i dont like the models much. I love their ethos and the way they are used in game. If they had redone their metals in the re-release i would mose certainly have gone with them. But oh well. On that basis i'd say take hawks. As Jump infantry go they are very versatile and once you can master their many uses they are quite formidable. Though their actual guns arent very good they have many other uses.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Hmmmmm I think I'll put off getting any fast attack for now and will probably convert myself a jetbike riding seer with mind war


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

i would defenitly go for spiders i stick mt autrach with them and the totally dominat the battle field


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i think spiders are the best option imo. iv always thought that the hawks were a bit of a one trick pony. the spiders can dish out much more firepower, take more punishment , and they can JSJ.


----------



## CypherVII (Apr 2, 2008)

im going with every 1 here spider's are the 1st fast attack choice for a elder army and i also have spiders in my army


----------



## moc065 (Oct 31, 2007)

Both units are serioulsy different and seriously good at what they do.

Spider:
Pros -- Mass fire power, high strength shots, mobile and resilient; often a very versatile unit good against most races.
Cons -- Very short ranged, unpredictable 2nd move, open to 2nd jump casualties; once on the table fast armies or long ranged armies can exploit them.

Hawks:
Pros -- Mass fire power, Uber mobile, decent range, Haywire Grenades, Skyleap for impunity, Grenade pack; often very versatile and have a use against most races.
Cons -- Soft armour, low str shots; certain races/armies or terain (lack there of) can seriously exploit them.

I use both (often in the same list) as they can compliment many army lists.... If you need mass high str shooting then take the Spiders, if you need anti-tank or range sniping then take the Hawks.

I hope some of this helps you....and if you need a better description then ask.


----------

